# WWII Gun Collector Porn



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bruce Stern, NRA Director past, recently put up his collection for auction. This has to be the finest collection of WWII weapons in civilian ownership. 

All I can do is drool and mumble sweet nothings... 

Firearms Session 1

[Bet Adler gets a rise out of this!]


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2008)

Holy CRAP! I can't think of much that is NOT on that list, aside from maybe a battleship gun.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

Makes the NRA museum seem quaint. Where the hell did he store them all and can you imagine the cost for air conditioning and hygrometers?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2008)

Those Navy Lugers with the six inch barrel take my breath away !
I'd give up my reserved seat in hell for one of them.

Charles


----------



## Glider (Feb 24, 2008)

Can I have item 369


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Those Navy Lugers with the six inch barrel take my breath away !
> I'd give up my reserved seat in hell for one of them.
> 
> Charles



I hear ya CC. Man its almost obscene that a single man owned that may beautiful pieces of history. Each one deserves to be lovingly stroked and handled with white gloved hands. Oh my...

excuse me...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

Glider said:


> Can I have item 369



Or perhaps 382 or 383? Man, I'm speechless.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bl**dy h*ll....I'm not a collector, but even I wanted a well, "few" items of the list.... Will this start a similar threats like "Breaking news" but with guns instead???


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

Each man has his own porn, Lucky.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2008)

Did we put the "Breaking News" thread into a new section?


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll take any of them dont care which ones god what a sight man i'd be out shootin all day


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I hear ya CC. Man its almost obscene that a single man owned that may beautiful pieces of history. Each one deserves to be lovingly stroked and handled with white gloved hands. Oh my...
> 
> excuse me...



You're not going to cry, Matt.... are you ?

Charles


----------



## Glider (Feb 25, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Or perhaps 382 or 383? Man, I'm speechless.



Nope. I have a space on my licence for a full bore rifle and I am waiting for a Mk4 1T Lee Enfield. However, there are a lot of fakes around and they are expensive.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

That's Matt's version of Playboy Mansion....aawww....look....Matt's crying like a wee baby...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats one big collection...so many weapons...its like heaven of guns...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, wouldn't mind owning one of those, epsecially a colt. 45.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> That's Matt's version of Playboy Mansion....aawww....look....Matt's crying like a wee baby...



No I'm not!


----------



## DBII (Feb 25, 2008)

d**, where did I put that lotto ticket? I hate to see the collection broken up. I wish they would go the a museum so we can see them. 

DBII


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 25, 2008)

DBII said:


> . I wish they would go the a museum so we can see them.
> 
> DBII



i agree.... The collection should be worth more then the separate parts.

.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

spoken like a true trekkie! 

but they should be kept together in a museum. I'm not into guns much but there are a few I wouldn't mind having.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2008)

A few. A few. Jersey Effer. What do you know.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot what state I live in. Even slingshots are outlawed!


----------

